# cleared ROFR



## whoopdiddy43 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey ya'll

I just got word that we cleared ROFR.  If my understanding is correct, its smooth sailing from here.  

$7750 for 9300pts 1bd platinum EOY (even) KL.  

This years (9300) points will be rolled over for our usage in 2015.  

What i was looking for:

EOY - only needing to pay main. eoy
platinum - most points per maintenance costs
lots of points - for flexibility/future.

It seemed to be cheaper going big EOY than getting a smaller annual place.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Nov 28, 2014)

whoopdiddy43 said:


> Hey ya'll
> 
> I just got word that we cleared ROFR.  If my understanding is correct, its smooth sailing from here.
> 
> ...



Congratulations and good for you.  Thanks for the information on ROFR.


----------



## Dripps (Nov 28, 2014)

Congrats!  We had ours accepted a couple months ago so are also new owners at Kingsland.  We got 12,600 points 2 bedroom KL1 for $15,000 EY.  You got an even better deal I think.


----------



## aamista (Nov 28, 2014)

Congratulations ))


----------



## linsj (Nov 28, 2014)

That's a great deal. Congrats.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Nov 28, 2014)

How long did it take to pass ROFR?  We're currently waiting to see if our purchase of West 57th Street passes.


----------



## Cyberc (Nov 28, 2014)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> How long did it take to pass ROFR?  We're currently waiting to see if our purchase of West 57th Street passes.



Hi

Just out of curiosity what did you buy and how much did you pay for it?

/regards.


----------



## whoopdiddy43 (Nov 28, 2014)

13 days it took to clear rofr


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 30, 2014)

whoopdiddy43 said:


> Hey ya'll
> 
> I just got word that we cleared ROFR.  If my understanding is correct, its smooth sailing from here.
> 
> ...



Hmm, surprised HGVC is rolling over your 2014 EOY points into 2015 for you.  Seems like you'd have to Rescue them (& pay the fee) or put them into RCI .  Just make sure you don't lose them


----------



## whoopdiddy43 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Hmm, surprised HGVC is rolling over your 2014 EOY points into 2015 for you.  Seems like you'd have to Rescue them (& pay the fee) or put them into RCI .  Just make sure you don't lose them



the seller is rolling them over for me per our closing agreement.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 3, 2014)

Cyberc said:


> Hi
> 
> Just out of curiosity what did you buy and how much did you pay for it?
> 
> /regards.



I'm trying to purchase a 5250 point platinum studio plus at W. 57th St., NY, for $24K plus closing costs -- one of Judi Kozowski's listings.  The estoppel/ROFR waiver was submitted on November 18th, but I have not heard from Hilton yet.  Honestly, I won't be heartbroken if Hilton decides to exercise its ROFR.   Even though $24K is supposedly cheap for this location, it's still a lot of money.  If Hilton buys it back, I'll be $24K richer,  I won't have the costly maintenance fees each year, and the current owner will be relieved of the financial burden.  A different broker, well regarded on Tug, told me Hilton ROFRs anything less than $9/point at W. 57th Street.  The location is nice -- but not that nice IMHO.  In 2011 Masala bought my same package for $20K and Hilton did not exercise ROFR then. However, market conditions have changed in three years.  The current price from the developer is $59,900 ($55,707 with an owner discount) + 50,000 bonus points.  As soon as I hear something I will let you know.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone else have any recent ROFR activity to report?


----------



## holdaer (Dec 5, 2014)

*HGVC @ Paradise (Karen Ave)*

5,000pt 2BR Gold at LV Paradise for $3,000 passed ROFR


----------



## aamista (Dec 5, 2014)

holdaer said:


> 5,000pt 2BR Gold at LV Paradise for $3,000 passed ROFR


Is $3000 include closing / transfer fees
Thanks


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 5, 2014)

holdaer said:


> 5,000pt 2BR Gold at LV Paradise for $3,000 passed ROFR



Those sound like great deals.  How long did it take for Hilton to waive its ROFR and how recently did you make your purchase?


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 8, 2014)

Found out today that Hilton waived their ROFR for our W. 57th St., purchase.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Dec 8, 2014)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> Found out today that Hilton waived their ROFR for our W. 57th St., purchase.



So your now an owner at West 57, that's great!

Enjoy


----------



## holdaer (Dec 9, 2014)

aamista said:


> Is $3000 include closing / transfer fees
> Thanks



Hi, sorry for the late response but i was out of town on business.

No, the $3,000 is only the purchase price.  Closing/transfer fees are additional


----------



## holdaer (Dec 9, 2014)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> Those sound like great deals.  How long did it take for Hilton to waive its ROFR and how recently did you make your purchase?



11 days:

ROFR requested on 10/27/2014
ROFR passed on 11/7/2014

Closing company received the recorded deed on 11/25/2014
Resort notified on 11/25/2014

Now i'm just waiting for HGVC to update my account for the new purchase.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Dec 9, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> So your now an owner at West 57, that's great!
> 
> Enjoy



Thank you.  We still have to sign the closing documents and send the check.  If all goes as planned, we will become proud owners at W. 57th St., which means we'll get to drink cheap beer and wine for free there.  Maybe we could have bought it for less than $24,000 plus closing costs,  but I think/hope we got a good deal. 

It took 17 days, including the Thanksgiving Holiday, to clear ROFR.  Although they're supposedly sold out at this location, the Hilton sales reps tried to sell us the exact same unit for $55,700 with 60,000 bonus points, claiming they would attempt to get us a foreclosure.  They're still calling us back about it, which seems odd if the location is really sold out as they claim.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Robotpedlr (Dec 15, 2014)

I have been waiting for ROFR pass since 10/30 (Orlando). Is this normal?


----------



## holdaer (Dec 15, 2014)

Robotpedlr said:


> I have been waiting for ROFR pass since 10/30 (Orlando). Is this normal?



I just purchased my 1st resale thru Judy K. and it only took 11 days for ROFR to pass.

You may want to follow up with the closing company and see where they are in the process.  

The cool thing about working with the closing company Judy's team uses is that I was given a website by the closing company to track the process from signed documents, funding, ROFR to deeding.  Now, I'm just waiting for HGVC to update my account.


----------



## Robotpedlr (Dec 15, 2014)

I am using Samuel at sellingtimeshares.  I didn't get any tracking info like that. Always just a reply to my inquiry saying that "we should know something soon".  But it's been 6 weeks.  I emailed today asking to pull the plug as I am getting the feeling something is not right.


----------



## semicycler (Dec 15, 2014)

Seth Noch is the owner of sellingtimeshares.net.  He has a high reputation here on TUG.  From the "about us" page on their website it looks like Sam works for Seth.  It's fair to ask for more information but perhaps a bit early to try and back out.  I'd give Seth a chance to get you some more information first.


----------



## Robotpedlr (Dec 15, 2014)

semicycler said:


> Seth Noch is the owner of sellingtimeshares.net.  He has a high reputation here on TUG.  From the "about us" page on their website it looks like Sam works for Seth.  It's fair to ask for more information but perhaps a bit early to try and back out.  I'd give Seth a chance to get you some more information first.



Ok, will see what happens.  My offer is $3,750 for a 1 bedroom Platinum week at Seaworld (4,800 pts).


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 15, 2014)

Please email me your name and the closing company so I can follow up.  sethnock@sellingtimeshares.net


----------



## Seth Nock (Dec 15, 2014)

We spoke to the closing company.  They apologized for the delay.  When they sent the documents to Hilton the first time, it was not received, so they needed to resend it.  Closing documents are going out this week.


----------



## Robotpedlr (Dec 15, 2014)

Seth Nock said:


> We spoke to the closing company.  They apologized for the delay.  When they sent the documents to Hilton the first time, it was not received, so they needed to resend it.  Closing documents are going out this week.



Thanks Seth.  Samuel just sent me a note confirming the same.


----------



## erlifsavr (Dec 18, 2014)

*Rofr*

I got 5000 yearly at sea world 2 bedroom gold season for 4000 is that a good deal
Thanks Cheree


----------



## semicycler (Dec 19, 2014)

Any HGVC property bought on the resale market is a fantastic deal compared to buying directly from the developer.  So yes, 5000 pts for $4K is a great deal.  Congrats on the resale purchase!

In terms of resale prices, gold season at .80 / pt is not bad at all.  Yes the same season/# of points can be found for less, or it can be bought at properties with less annual MF's.  But I wouldn't sweat your deal at all, it's in the ballpark.  Now enjoy your timeshare!


----------



## whoopdiddy43 (Dec 24, 2014)

it's been just shy of a month since I got word we cleared rofr.  yet I haven't heard a thing or gotten anything.  should I be worried?


----------

